# faults on holland



## iLuvMyLilBuns (May 29, 2014)

What do you guys think of him? I've only showed him once, and sorry he looks a little shabby. (He has syphilis)


----------



## Lati (May 30, 2014)

Awwww, what a cutie!


----------



## lovelops (May 30, 2014)

He looks fine to me. He's a cutie!


Vanessa

PS I have a lop also..


----------



## HototMama (May 30, 2014)

his shoulders look a bit steep. it might be how he is posed. looks like he is over posed.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 31, 2014)

He has a nice head and ear, though he is slipped in crown. I'd like to see shorter, heavier bone on him. I do like the length of his body, but he looks to be weak in the shoulders.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (May 31, 2014)

is the first buck nicer then this one that I'm just posting pics of?


----------



## lovelops (May 31, 2014)

Personally I think they both look nice, but then again I'm biased towards lops!!

Here's a pic of my holy terror, Lady..


Vanessa


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 31, 2014)

Both bucks are pretty similar in type. If you're choosing between them, it would likely come down to how the bodies feel. I'd keep whichever one has the the fuller, wider body.


----------



## HototMama (May 31, 2014)

i like the 2nt one more. he looks more filled out.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (May 31, 2014)

HototMama said:


> i like the 2nt one more. he looks more filled out.




the pictures aren't that great. the first rabbit is very massive and large boned I don't think you can tell in the picture. he placed before the second one.


----------



## HototMama (Jun 1, 2014)

ya, it is hard judging a rabbit in a pic. i can't really tell unless you see it in person.


----------

